# La Don't Sunday



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Decided to hit my old time favorite, haven't fish Ladue for a year or so.
Couldn't find a fish anywhere. Nothing deeper, tried channels at the mouths of bays, tried the shallows of a few bays, hit some brush. Nothing, nada, not even a white perch.
Thought it was us, but everyone we talked to got the skunk.
Main lake was 55 deg, found a few areas south of 422 and around the island near the ramp that were 60. Water was real clear, no weed growth to speak of yet. Also, the boathouse is selling bait, including minnows.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> Decided to hit my old time favorite, haven't fish Ladue for a year or so.
> Couldn't find a fish anywhere. Nothing deeper, tried channels at the mouths of bays, tried the shallows of a few bays, hit some brush. Nothing, nada, not even a white perch.
> Thought it was us, but everyone we talked to got the skunk.
> Main lake was 55 deg, found a few areas south of 422 and around the island near the ramp that were 60. Water was real clear, no weed growth to speak of yet. Also, the boathouse is selling bait, including minnows.


Thanks for the info didn't know they were selling minnows good to know. I'd tell you my secret but id then have to kill you lol I've been getting spotty action caught a surprise under 44 Friday


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice surprise! There's also a little conveneice store north on 44 (the one with the red steel roof)
that has crawlers and waxworms. Was going to hit 44 instead of the main ramp, probably would have done better there.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Did you happen to catch what the hours are for the boat house


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sorry, didn't notice. By the time we got there at noon they were running out of minnows.
They're also renting boats now.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I take it they don't have the capacity to hold enough minnows. If they are going to be the only players in the bait game around there they hopefully will up there minnow count


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've fished that dang lake 3 times this year and caught absolutely nothing each time. Dunno what's up over there.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It kills me. Was just going through some old photos and saw pics of when we were young & the folks'basement sink full of gills, perch & crappie and the occasional bonus walleye from LaDue. Course that was 30-40 years ago.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

early to mid 90's just motor south from 44 launch and catch slabs of crappie, than troll with a Beatle spin tip with minnie from bridge to main body and boat crappie, northerns, bass...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Those were the days! That's probably why I still like the lake. Brings back tons of great memories every time I go there. Most of all my folks. They started my little bro' & me fishing there from shore. Then they put up with us little monsters on a 12 ft boat. Still got the boat.
Had to rebuild 2 feet of the hull entirely and replace the seats and transom with solid oak.
If wasn't their boat, I would have scrapped it. Now the wife loves it when we hit inland lakes.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The lake is a pain in the ass. When I first started fishing it hard 16 years ago we would pull eyes every time we went. Then 5 years in got nothing for 2 years and it became spotty after that and white perch exploded. Crappie are up and down. I've never caught a limit and seldom get more than 10 keepers its to close for me to make the drive most the time to other lakes after work during the week so I'll hit it often mostly trying for eyes and crappie. There are programs that produce but its tough. Bass and pike on the other hand are a easy catch


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Glad to see I wasn't the only one struggling there this year. I went Sunday as well. No Bass spawning in the normal areas. Fished shallow to Deep and everywhere in between. Even fished under water trees in 14' of water loaded with fish. Not even a nibble. My dad managed 1 bass within 5 mins of being there. It was a long 5 hours of no bites after that. Rumor is the guys were catching Pike in the shallow grass. I still havent seen a Pike in 5 years of being there haha time for a new lake!


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

set-the-drag said:


> The lake is a pain in the ass. When I first started fishing it hard 16 years ago we would pull eyes every time we went. Then 5 years in got nothing for 2 years and it became spotty after that and white perch exploded. Crappie are up and down. I've never caught a limit and seldom get more than 10 keepers its to close for me to make the drive most the time to other lakes after work during the week so I'll hit it often mostly trying for eyes and crappie. There are programs that produce but its tough. Bass and pike on the other hand are a easy catch


Dont know where you're catching the bass but Ive fished Rip rap, drop offs, shallow weeds, fallen trees. Crankbaits, Jigs, spinnerbaits. You name it. But always seem to come up empty. I know they are in there. Rarely do I see a bass in the shallows get spooked.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I swear every time I throw on a hj 12 and pitch the shorelines I catch bass amd pike. Generally I'm targeting pike but always get a few bass. Granted I haven't spent the time even trying this year but I never have problems finding a few


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

FWIW, the water got REALLY low this past fall and winter. Had to effect the fish in some way, I would imagine.
But there's a bunch of water in there now that is yet to warm up and I'd imagine there will be excellent weed growth this year.
Fingers crossed......and I'm going through Blazin' Bills withdrawal.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

berkshirepresident said:


> FWIW, the water got REALLY low this past fall and winter. Had to effect the fish in some way, I would imagine.
> But there's a bunch of water in there now that is yet to warm up and I'd imagine there will be excellent weed growth this year.
> Fingers crossed......and I'm going through Blazin' Bills withdrawal.


Order carry out that's what I did


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

When Blazin' Bills first opened, me & a bud stopped after fishing the river. Starved, we looked around and saw everyone sipping a beer and thought "Man, yeah a cold beer!". When they first opened they didn't have a liquor license, everyone brought a cooler in with their own beer.
We had none. . and we were sad. . .

I'd love to see a ton of weed growth out there. Doesn't seem to be as many weedbeds as there used to be.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

creekcrawler said:


> When Blazin' Bills first opened, me & a bud stopped after fishing the river. Starved, we looked around and saw everyone sipping a beer and thought "Man, yeah a cold beer!". When they first opened they didn't have a liquor license, everyone brought a cooler in with their own beer.
> We had none. . and we were sad. . .
> That's when you picked your slab right of the grill in side the barn!! Thats what put them on the map!!!
> 
> I'd love to see a ton of weed growth out there. Doesn't seem to be as many weedbeds as there used to be.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

There hasn't been good growth since they started dumping all the water out every fall


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Wouldn't hurt to get rid of a few carp as well, talk about destroying the shallows. Seen they planted some man made fish structures and christmas trees to make up for it. Didn't give locations though


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

About 7 years ago there was a bass tournament going on at La Due and I went in to watch the weigh in. you shoulda seen the numbers and quality of bass they caught. These were obviously serious basserman, names on their motors, jackets with patches, 10 rods on their decks. Lots of 4-6 lb bass were weighed in, couldn't believe my eyes! Not making excuses but no wonder I didn't catch a single bass that day before the weigh in, them bass seen every rubber or sparkly thing go across their faces for the entire day then I came along.............LOL


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Picture of a picture but my brother got a 25" 10lber there while we were casting for eyes 10 years ago never will see anything like it again


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Searay said:


> early to mid 90's just motor south from 44 launch and catch slabs of crappie, than troll with a Beatle spin tip with minnie from bridge to main body and boat crappie, northerns, bass...


I grew up right around ladue and we would fish it almost every Sunday afternoon in the mid 90’s trolling blue & silver or gold & black small hot’n’tots. 
Almost every Sunday from May - July we would pick up anywhere from 3-7 walleyes and some really nice crappie each trip. Those truly were to good old days! 
Now you would likely have to fish every single day from May through July to catch 3-7 walleye total! 

It’s really a shame some dumb *ss had to pollute that lake with white perch. It literally ruined the entire ecosystem in that lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mollydaisy (Sep 21, 2014)

Labman1127 said:


> I grew up right around ladue and we would fish it almost every Sunday afternoon in the mid 90’s trolling blue & silver or gold & black small hot’n’tots.
> Almost every Sunday from May - July we would pick up anywhere from 3-7 walleyes and some really nice crappie each trip. Those truly were to good old days!
> Now you would likely have to fish every single day from May through July to catch 3-7 walleye total!
> 
> ...


Agreed, the lake has changed since the white perch invasion. However, if you know the lake you can catch your limit with no problem.Ask the the straw hats!!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The white perch are a pain, but I doubt they were stocked by anyone on purpose.
More likely, there were fry in with some minnows somebody dumped.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

mollydaisy said:


> Agreed, the lake has changed since the white perch invasion. However, if you know the lake you can catch your limit with no problem.Ask the the straw hats!!!


looks like you're new here, welcome ... fished LaDue many times in 70's and 80's ... a piece of knowledge for future reference ... the Mods don't like any disparaging remarks about their good friends in the straw hats, even if it's documented truth  lol I think you could be one and they still wouldn't let you talk about them


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

baitguy said:


> looks like you're new here, welcome ... fished LaDue many times in 70's and 80's ... a piece of knowledge for future reference ... the Mods don't like any disparaging remarks about their good friends in the straw hats, even if it's documented truth  lol I think you could be one and they still wouldn't let you talk about them


It's not like thy are reading this...LOL


----------



## Alwaysanglin (Nov 4, 2019)

Haven't fished Ladue in 3 years due to getting a Lake Erie worthy rig, but it was definitely a slaying or a skunking. Never in between. Biggest pike was 40 in. Didn't weight it... some more 24 to 36 inchers. And a couple really nice bass out towards the dam. Once an Odnr officer told us to kill every white perch we caught. Coolest thing I saw there was an officer go out on a kayak to the island near boat house and smoke a giant Snow Goose with a 12 gauge. Invasive bird guess. Heavily fished lake but there has to still be monsters in there. We threw all ours back.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang, I really liked the flock of geese that used to be at Mogadore.
But, yeah, invasive species.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Those were swans that are invasive. And yes, they have thinned the "herd".


Alwaysanglin said:


> Haven't fished Ladue in 3 years due to getting a Lake Erie worthy rig, but it was definitely a slaying or a skunking. Never in between. Biggest pike was 40 in. Didn't weight it... some more 24 to 36 inchers. And a couple really nice bass out towards the dam. Once an Odnr officer told us to kill every white perch we caught. Coolest thing I saw there was an officer go out on a kayak to the island near boat house and smoke a giant Snow Goose with a 12 gauge. Invasive bird guess. Heavily fished lake but there has to still be monsters in there. We threw all ours back.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

johnboy111711 said:


> Those were swans that are invasive. And yes, they have thinned the "herd".


Mute swans, to be specific


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Used to love watching those swans kick the Canadian geese rear ends when kayaking there in the spring.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have had very good luck out there a few years ago. However, these last couple have been much different. That was my home lake after moving here 5 yrs ago, but it's quickly fading.


----------

